# Stay away from Transcend pen drives



## Cool Buddy (May 13, 2010)

Almost everyone knows that transcend JetFlash V30 is one of the worst pen drives available in terms of speed and build quality (talking of only reputed brands). But other models from transcend are good. That is what people think. I also thought the same till a few days back. Just a couple of days back I was showing my friend that whereas V30 struggled to reach a speed of 4 mBps while transferring a movie, V60 reached upto 11 mBps. but today that V60 drive doesn't exist. I was transferring some files, it refused to get transferred and then the pen drive never worked again.
It was in warranty period, so I opened transcend's website, started looking for a solution. but there's no solution. there is not a single address or phone number given on the site. Transcend does not have a service center it seems, nowhere in India. I found out a number courtesy digg.com. I called it. all I got was a loud scream, "IF YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT FROM THIS SHOP, WE CAN'T DO ANYTHING ". I have done only one mistake, lost the bill. that's it, I lost my pen drive.
I have been in such a situation earlier, only it was a kingston PD that time. all I had to do was call the toll free number given on their website and give the pen drive to the service center, no bill nothing. I got a replacement after a week.
So I urge my friends (you all), for your own good, stay away from transcend products.


----------



## techani (May 14, 2010)

ah luckily i didnt get transcend pen drive when i bought one recently. i got a kingston and bought it.
Anyway thanks for sharing ur exp...


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 14, 2010)

I also heard that transcend service is worst.... BAD LUCK for me  ....  using one transcend pen drive.....


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 14, 2010)

Kingston & corsair, both replace pen drives without any fuss. Think of this, if the pen drive has a 5 year warranty and the model is 2 years old, how could the warranty have expired. But no, transcend doesn't think of this, they need the purchase invoice to make sure that I had bought it only after it was manufactured and not 3 years before that!


----------



## Revolution (May 14, 2010)

I have been never use any Transcend product except RAM and I will try to avoid Transcend as much as possible in future.....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

i had amkette spectra pro 2gb and i used to get very high transfer rate. a friend of mine lost it  and he gave me his trarnscend. it was a disaster,way too slow. then i bought a kingston 4.0 gb but still not that fast as my amkette one .i still miss it


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2010)

I luckily never faced similar problems...but Transcend V60 is far better then any other pen drives in terms of read write speed...
Mine even went upto 13MBps...its just WOW
I saw Kingston going upto 6MBps and that V30 goes to 4MBps


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2010)

I too stay away from Transcend stuff & don't recommend it to anyone either. I'm happy with Corsair, Sandisk & Kingston.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 16, 2010)

same here ^^


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

I also had a v60. In terms of speed it is a good one, mine went upto 11.2 MBps. But I would love it at 6 MBps with Kingston if I was assured that my pen drive will last at least 5 years.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to say but if people can invest 30k on a PC and upgrade it every 2 year
Y not get a better performing pendrive costing Rs.850 and replacing it every 2 year and that too with a double capacity one. Not a big deal

Guys can u help me get a good performing similar to v60 in other brands...
I have no idea of Kingston or Sandisk models...my friend is looking for one for a long time.


----------



## lywyre (May 17, 2010)

^^ Buy any pendrive that costs Rs. 850.00. As you said, you can replace it with double capacity in two year. Not a big deal, is it?


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2010)

but I want a faster one...u all use kingston ...and i dont find v60 anymore...soo guide me


comon man I am telling the truth...I have 4 pendrives now in last 5 years
1-256mb, 1-1gb, 1-2gb, 1-8gb


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

The fastest pen drive that I have used till date is Kigston DTMFY. unfortunately, the model as been stopped more than 2 years back. And why spend unnecessarily when I know that I may own a Kingston for  years. In fact, the point is not that, the thing is, when Kingston & corsair can replace pen drives without any fuss, why can't  transcend do that.

There is no point in encouraging unruly behaviour among these corporates. The day transcend replaces my currently damaged drive, I'll have no problem in buying another V60.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> There is no point in encouraging unruly behaviour among these corporates. The day transcend replaces my currently damaged drive, I'll have no problem in buying another V60.



Exactly...I have not faced any problem soo I am still on that side i guss


----------



## khmadhu (May 17, 2010)

yeah in pen drives  kingston ROCKS.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Exactly...I have not faced any problem soo I am still on that side i guss



but you said I should not have a problem in replacing my pen drive every 2 years, this is not tug-of-war that you are taking their side even when they are wrong.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2010)

look dont take me wrong...I was just saying that mine v60 is going good soo I have no problem with them yet

Now soo many users r having bad experience with it...I will definitely keep this in mind.

By replacing a pen drive I ment to say buying a new one...coz now u bought a 8gb pen drive in 2-2.5 years 8 gb will feel too less...again u get a new 32gb one....Isnt it practical


----------



## syrez (Jun 13, 2010)

Point noted for future.. i hate i hate i hate brands whose service centers can be found only by Gollum. Duck you Transcend.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

i have a kingston 1gb pendrive more than 5years....it lost its cap last year....still its rigid n safe n rocks


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2010)

Sandisk Cruzer and Corsair Voyager GT are the fastest I have used.


----------



## burnout.paradise (Jun 20, 2010)

but since pendrives are used to keep really important stuff right from office documents to personal song playlists... so they should last really long...

kingston any day for me..


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 20, 2010)

trascend sucks !
I like kingston, it gives speed better than transcend.
But I'd like to have a corsair pen drive, its one the best but quite costly too.


----------



## qupy (Jun 23, 2010)

burnout.paradise said:


> but since pendrives are used to keep really important stuff right from office documents to personal song playlists... so they should last really long...
> 
> kingston any day for me..



About the important stuff from office, I has great using experience in Kingston DTVP 4GB. Its 256-bit AES hardware encryption is really convenient in use and provides completely security. Plus with its 24/10 mbs speed, It's a good choice you can try if you have secure issue in job.


----------



## duh (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry this is my first post in this forum.
i have 2 of my transcend drives busted to dust. the controller chip is fried somehow. well, they are more than 3 years old. and have been heavily abused, with debian sid/experimental install with uuid root encrypted with luks and twofish (dont like AES-256 much), so i had no other use of those drives. 
so i opened the case, took it to the store where they do SMD soldering, i took the flash memory chip out from both the drives, 1 2b and 1 4 gb, and i have a few devices like airtel beetel 220bx and 110bxi and linksys wrt54g v5 (suckiest version) and i upgraded the flash memory with those from kingston. 
i know thats a cheap bast***ized approach, but then again, hey, who wishes to spend 5k for 128 MB intel flash memory chips for the router and also i had old TSOP rams scattered here and there, picked up and same SMD on them, took the 32 MB chip and installed on the wrt54g v5 with openwrt kamikazi. the device footprint on the chips are perfect match. which means i get a 2 gig (2016 MB) of space for the firmware and loads of softies and also 32 megs (256 mb) ram. mmmmm thats a good hack.
 i know there are many things in this world are of no use and ideal for a throw away, but if you are a little cheap miser like how i am? you still squeeze the left over juice of it.
sorry i am one heck of a kanjoos makkhichoos. 
i am planning to SMD it to the other adsl modems. if you guys need a detailed info on how to do it. software and also surface mount soldering SMD to upgrade the chips and load the old devices with cutting and bleeding edge software with minor flash and/or ram upgrade? let me know. i will try my best to contribute. 
i dont think i will be able to opload the binaries, but i will send the configuration files and process description.
you need linux, any linux, and basic know how for linux.
as this is my first post in forum? and being a brat i never care to read the rules and et al, they are ment to be broken else bend. well, never read/cared about rules.
-paul


----------

